# 1999 Altima cloudy headlights



## DavidH1099 (Feb 4, 2005)

My 1999 Altima GLE has really cloudy headlights and I am wondering to the best way to resolve this. Getting new housings from the dealer is about $183 EACH. Is there another reliable source to get these cheaper? Are there cleaning methods that actually work?

Thanks in advance for the replies!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Mine are cloudy as well. I suspect the plastic as oxidized over time, so short of replacing them I don't see how the oxidation, if thats the case can be removed.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Check with the parts house. I think someone makes a kit to refinish the lenses with. I've also seen them buffed out, but it doesn't last.


----------



## kstt (Nov 25, 2003)

How 'bout these?

PartsTrain.com - Hard to Find Auto Parts and Truck Parts

or:

Shop 1A Auto for 1998-99 Nissan Altima Headlight Drivers Side Composite for your Nissan Altima


----------



## j.bang (Jan 17, 2007)

Go to you local dicount auto parts and look for PLASTX. its a blue liquid that takes the cloudiness off. it cleared up my lights immediately.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I agree the Meguiars PLASTX works very well on headlight housings.
PlastX™ Clear Plastic Cleaner & Polish G12310 Product Information

Troy


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

get fine automotive sand paper and wet sand then dry and apply plastix ..theres no need to buy new headlight housing


----------



## dappa1 (Dec 25, 2004)

use toothpaste...no really ..tooth pasteworks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

dappa1 said:


> use toothpaste...no really ..tooth pasteworks


Someone watched Two Guys Garage last weekend... What they didn't tell you is the paste works better than gel.

Troy


----------



## dappa1 (Dec 25, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Someone watched Two Guys Garage last weekend... What they didn't tell you is the paste works better than gel.
> 
> Troy


 :thumbup: .........


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

I did that today and tooth paste really works! i was very impressed. I always thought the cloud was on the inside. I had one really cloudy headlight and one clear one ever since ive had it (wierd).

I bet if you used a really strong tasting paste it would work even better


----------



## knox.co (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay, so the toothpaste is in with the car wash kit and, what, I should brush my teeth with the Meguiars then?

...

No, don't try that last part at home kids. But I'll take the paste to the headlights, as I've got that problem with my car, too.

Wonder if a firm bristle or soft bristle brush is better to use?


----------



## knox.co (Apr 10, 2007)

The toothpaste was only moderately effective for me, but still a positive change. Headlights now have a nice minty-fresh smell, too.


----------

